# Hello from Setx



## Guest (Nov 28, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Chris F said:


> I run a 16' mitzi on the upper Texas coast. I"m from Beaumont and mainly fish keith lake and some times the neches. Seems to be some dedicated shallow water enthusiast here i can learn from, most everyone i fish with gets bored when i get on the poling platform so we mainly put the trolling motor down and chase trout. If anyone in the area wants to sling flies I'm new to the game but eager to go.


Welcome, I fish that area as well, though still waiting on the boat purchase. I live in Houston but work in the area a lot.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Welcome! I'm originally from Port Arthur, but I've been living in the Austin area all my adult life.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Howdy. Fellow Beaumonster here. with an ice blue Caimen. If you see me on the water, come say hi.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome. I've been wanting to drag my Vantage over from Galveston for a while now. Would be cool to fish with a local that knows the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing but bluecats in Sabine now that it’s a freshwater lake. My sister and brother on law live in Bridge City and I used to wear out the trout, reds and flounder on Sabine with my BIL a decade ago.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm told the south end of the lake and the jetties are coming back, but you can just about walk to Louisiana on all the boats lined up.


----------



## Chris F (Nov 28, 2018)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I'm told the south end of the lake and the jetties are coming back, but you can just about walk to Louisiana on all the boats lined up.


Yes the south end has been slowly coming back, and yes most people tend to hit all the hotspots like light house, jetties and kieth lake cut. If you are able to fish places other than those, then it has been pretty decent here of lately.


----------



## Chris F (Nov 28, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Welcome. I've been wanting to drag my Vantage over from Galveston for a while now. Would be cool to fish with a local that knows the water.


I know most the marsh off kieth lake, sea rim and mcfaddin all due to duck hunting down there, and wouldnt mind showing you around. It would be nice to go on a dedicated sight casting trip back there


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome Chris, I am in Winnie, grew up fishing and hunting the country you speak of. Much of it is an absolute paradise. There are other areas in that neck of the woods you did not mention that are poling utopia. I have recently switched my game plan to try to get away from the PUE-BLIC. Was wading Sabine back when very few did, now your lucky if you can find a strech of shoreline that's not covered up. So I sold the bay boats, and am waiting on the delivery of a skiff out of Florida. Hoping to get away from the crowds. PM me and we will see if we can put something together, if nothing else we can network and swap some intel.


----------

